# How about a Jag thread



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'm thinking, time for a Jaguar thread, anyone ?
Here's a couple of mine;


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That's lovely Chefy!

I do like a Jaaaaaag


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice Jag you have Chefy, me like. :car:


----------



## gpf1973 (Dec 3, 2015)

Good thread and nice XJS. I'll post my 3 later.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to have a S-Type R which was good fun 

And then I had an XF which I thought I liked but turned out it wasn't that great 

Your's is a very nice example


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's mine a 2.2d estate and 3.0l saloon.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

My new XE180 D,looking forward to the summer detail😀


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

A few of my S Type R:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## llowen27 (Nov 1, 2009)

My XE R Sport


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Alfa male said:


>


That is lush mate! :doublesho


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I do like a Jag myself love the classics though, MK2, original S Type original XJ's, in fact the first car I drove on the main road when I got my provisional (many many moons ago I hasten to add) was a series 2 Daimler Sovereign, was amazing.

Love the S Type R milns, have looked a few in the past, but never actually bought one for one reason or another, I hope to, one day !

Love that XF R too Alfa Male love that colour.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

chefy said:


> Love the S Type R milns, have looked a few in the past, but never actually bought one for one reason or another, I hope to, one day !
> 
> Love that XF R too Alfa Male love that colour.


Cheers mate, now is the time to buy as the prices are creeping up! There was a mint 57 plate with only 17k on the clock that sold for £13k earlier in the week...

I think it's Alfa Male's Jag is an XE S BTW?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Get you some of this !!
This was at the Concours of Elegance, at Holyrood Palace last Sept, this Ecurie Ecosse D Type long nose (now privately owned) came second in the 1957 Le Mans, and is worth in excess of £5m, the owner started if often throughout the day, it sounded amazing.




On the transporter;


On the Saturday of the Concours, it was Jaguar Day, and a selection was on display outside the palace in one of the car parks, here's a few;






this Daimler used to belong to the Queen, the owner had all the paper work & photos + service history.



That's if for now folks


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Cheers mate, now is the time to buy as the prices are creeping up! There was a mint 57 plate with only 17k on the clock that sold for £13k earlier in the week...
> 
> I think it's Alfa Male's Jag is an XE S BTW?


:thumb: Can never tell the difference with these new ones now a days  its lovely anyway


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Not too many Jags then ?


----------



## autoroute1639 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I do love a Jag!! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

autoroute1639 said:


> View attachment 45130
> View attachment 45131


Hello Tony 

Here's mine. Before a Qashqai smashed into it.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

chefy said:


> Get you some of this !!
> This was at the Concours of Elegance, at Holyrood Palace last Sept, this Ecurie Ecosse D Type long nose (now privately owned) came second in the 1957 Le Mans, and is worth in excess of £5m, the owner started if often throughout the day, it sounded amazing.
> ...
> On the transporter;
> ...


Those Ecurie Ecosse vehicles were all sold a couple of years ago (they all belonged to Dick Skipworth).
Just one correction: the first car is a Tojeiro-Jaguar, not a D-Type long nose.

https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/20934/lot/8/
https://www.bonhams.com/press_release/15224/


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks better on those rims Alfa Male.

Suit it to a T


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Must admit to loving my S Type R - the fact that only 1,271 were ever produced (worldwide) makes it feel quite special

Incredibly comfortable, feels quick enough, sensible running costs and its not German, also sounds ok once you play with the exhaust a little


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris: Ouch! Hope it's all getting sorted out for you?

Here's a couple of tasty Jags I've detailed:

E-Type S3 V12 Roadster:




E-Type Series 1 Roadster:






Both stunning, but I preferred the charm of the S1. Utterly gorgeous.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I so wanted a X Type but all the ones i looked for were rot boxes. Chefy yours is nice, sure i saw it at a show year before last, can't remember where.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> I so wanted a X Type but all the ones i looked for were rot boxes. Chefy yours is nice, sure i saw it at a show year before last, can't remember where.


That's the problem with Mondeo's :lol:

There's some decent X Types around, I almost went for a 3.0 V6 4x4 Estate but someone beat me to it!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

RMM said:


> Those Ecurie Ecosse vehicles were all sold a couple of years ago (they all belonged to Dick Skipworth).
> Just one correction: the first car is a Tojeiro-Jaguar, not a D-Type long nose.
> 
> https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/20934/lot/8/
> https://www.bonhams.com/press_release/15224/


I was referring to the one - RSF303 which I am sure is a D Type ! and DID come 2nd at Le Mans.
the other one is the you mention !!
Thanks for pointing this out


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> I so wanted a X Type but all the ones i looked for were rot boxes. Chefy yours is nice, sure i saw it at a show year before last, can't remember where.


May have been at Thirlestane or Boness Hill Climb, or perhaps Wheels and Wings at East Fortune


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Heres one taken at Wheels and Wings in East Fortune 2014


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot about this one , Not mine but my dad's can't remember exactly but I think he bought it in 1993 and sold it 2005 or thereabouts

This is a picture of a picture , Sadly it's the only one as all the others were destroyed by mistake

It's a 1966 3.4 MK2 fully restored by JD Classics , I remember the car cost him £42k , It had some of the mod cons air con , power steering , CD multichanger , and all manor of upgrades on the engine dept ,iirc I think he spent an additional £10k with JD on engine upgrades , This thing went like **** off a shovel , It wasn't concours but it was very very clean and it won nearly every show he/I entered it in , If it didn't win it came in the top 3 it was a hoot to drive and the look on peoples faces when you put your foot down was a picture , I've just checked and it's not taxed or mot'd so says the govt website , I hope it's still about it was a great car , I've just found some of it's MOT history last MOT Oct 2012 with 90k on the clock which I believe would have been original mileage
https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ just put in HON 172D , Jaguar , In recent years it hasn't even done 500 miles !!! Someone is looking after it i'm sure


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this one , Not mine but my dad's can't remember exactly but I think he bought it in 1993 and sold it 2005 or thereabouts
> 
> This is a picture of a picture , Sadly it's the only one as all the others were destroyed by mistake
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning. Gorgeous colour too!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

My kind of jaguar... 😍


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Love the MK 2 R7, its on my bucket list, have to say HON looks stunning, pricey if I may say ! in 93 and your dad spent a further 10k on it, must've have been some car !
I'd love a 3.8 manual :thumb:


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

chefy said:


> I was referring to the one - RSF303 which I am sure is a D Type ! and DID come 2nd at Le Mans.
> the other one is the you mention !!
> Thanks for pointing this out


https://grrc.goodwood.com/race/hist...aguar-d-type-full-article#7SOdR6rpGzqzhk8t.97

:thumb:


----------

